# DRE Fall Swap info



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Save the dates - August 27th-29th

As in the past we will ask that boats for sale be dropped off at DRE no later than 7 p.m. Wednesday Aug. 25th

We only want the rubber, If you're selling a package, please bring an itemized list (with pictures if possible) of everything included.

If your boat is sold you will have the option of payment by check less a 15% commission, or 100% of the sale price in store credit. 

All unsold boats must be picked up by Sunday Aug. 29th at 3 p.m.



Please feel free to call us if you have any questions 
See you at the swap!

-Team DRE


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

bump

and a sticky if it's not too much trouble


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Just a quick reminder that the Swap is coming up this week. Friday through Sunday. Swap hours will be 9-7 Friday, 10-5 Saturday, and 10-3 Sunday. We've already taken in some excellent used boats and should see a bunch more before Friday. The swap boats should be up on our site by 7p.m. Thursday. 

In addition to the swap we're also running our fall sale at the same time.

20% off of Engel Coolers

35% off of DRE mesh duffels

30% off of DRE dry bags

20% off of all Eureka brand accessories

20% off of ALL oars and accessories 

20% off of all PFD's

25% off of all Sandbar Mfg. Accessories 

15% off of all Scepter water jugs

25% off of all DRE sewn goods (drop bags, captains bags, etc.)

20% off of all Watershed dry bags

*15% off of DRE PRO 130 Rafts *(no, that's not a typo)

and last but not least, 10% off of anything in the store not already listed

*THE FINE PRINT* Discounts apply to in-stock items only. 10% discount does not apply to any frames, dry boxes, custom items or shop goods (ie, aluminum pipe, fittings, sheet goods, etc.) or shop labor. Sale runs through Sunday August 10th 2010. 

*Come on down and take advantage of some of the deepest discounts on the best river gear available! *

*-See you at the swap*

*-Team DRE*


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*TEN MILE CREEK KAYAKS*

Thanks for a awesome year, DRE!!!!!!

Ten Mile Creek Kayaks in Frisco, Colorado will also honor DRE sales prices on remaining DRE gear left in inventory for those Summit County boaters and beyond...

Keep the hairy side up....

TMCK


----------

